# Old School Mobile Authority



## 64mustang (Jun 3, 2011)

So i have been out garage saling lately and found this Mobile Authority Hot Shots amplifier. Ya I know MA, but the shroud is just like the old Precision Power art series amps. For $10 I had to get it and it works.

Does anybody know about these amps?
http://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k507/****nbullshit/DSCF2197.jpg
http://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k507/****nbullshit/DSCF2196.jpg

Thanks
Brian


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Never heard of them either, but looks pretty close to brand new. I think you should install it.


----------



## 64mustang (Jun 3, 2011)

I ran it for a bit to an RF 10" and it did ok in 4ohm mono but got freakin HOT! just like it says ha. I even raised it up an inch after that and it still got hot, but it ran fine.

I took it out and put a RF Punch55.2 running an old RF audiophile 12 that I found a week later at another garage sale, $27 bucks total for the amp/sub/1-prefab/1-custom box.

it sounds way better...
Good deals at garage sales guys I would highly recommend them for some old rare goodies for cheap.

I still love the PPI clone though


----------



## elparner (Oct 20, 2007)

i remeber those beeing advertised in car audio & electronics many many many years ago, hot chick in bikini IIRC


----------



## EDNA audio (Nov 6, 2012)

64mustang said:


> I ran it for a bit to an RF 10" and it did ok in 4ohm mono but got freakin HOT! just like it says ha. I even raised it up an inch after that and it still got hot, but it ran fine.
> 
> I took it out and put a RF Punch55.2 running an old RF audiophile 12 that I found a week later at another garage sale, $27 bucks total for the amp/sub/1-prefab/1-custom box.
> 
> ...


What kind of fuses does it have? How many amps? I have a MA HS1000 it looks exactly the same but longer And with a fan ...the thing is it came without the fuses And I dont know What size to use ...is it ok with 30 amp x 2??


----------



## EDNA audio (Nov 6, 2012)

Maybe you wanna See some pictures of my mobile authority hs1000 ....where can i download the manual?


----------



## 64mustang (Jun 3, 2011)

My HS400 had 1 x 30 amp fuse in it. I am not sure if that is what came in the amp from the factory. I would say 2 x 30 for yours would be a safe bet.

Sorry I have no idea about getting a manual, Google is the place to find stuff like that and maybe try looking up other models to see if that gives you any help.
You can load picture up through photobucket.com


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Can you easily get the back off of it?
I'd be interested to see the internals. Might just be an IC chip amp in a big shroud like that gold pioneer ripoff on eBay recently.


----------



## EDNA audio (Nov 6, 2012)

My friend found a "presition audio" hot shots in his dads closed Hahaha! The same company That maked thump! Lso maked presition audio And mobile autority hot shot hha Ill take some pictures of boh And upload them


----------



## 64mustang (Jun 3, 2011)

It was very easy to get the shroud off and yes it is very basic inside with alot of empty space.


----------

